# Subs needed in NOVA



## aelandscapes (Nov 27, 2016)

I still have routes available for subcontractors in Northern Virginia. Competitive pay and on time pay. Routes are available all throughout Nova and consist of bank lots to commercial centers with guaranteed work every storm that consists of accumulation.

Equipment Needed: 
-Plow Trucks (make more with a spreader)
-Skid Steers

Contact me on here or at 571.246.2940 if interested in talking about what we have available.


----------



## J.A.G.LLC (Dec 15, 2016)

You still looking for subs?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I would guess you're late.


----------

